# BS or not BS



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I smell a lot of bs about this tractor. What do you say?

https://eastnc.craigslist.org/grd/d/four-oaks-ford-3930-tractor/6943189524.html


----------



## R6Farms (Jun 24, 2019)

I was actually looking for a tractor that doesn’t have air so I could just take the windows out.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have never heard of a cab tractor that did not come from the factory with A/C. Is it possible the cab was an after market? Sure looks factory. That is a head scratcher for me.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe it's his way of saying it doesn't not work.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It looks legit--like it was parked in a shed and not used much. At one time, long, long ago, in a galaxy far away, you could buy a tractor with cab/no air. A friend of mine has an older IH 1586 with no air.

I doubt that it would be easy to add air unless you added a rooftop unit.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fresh coat of paint on it. That is always a warning unless someone has done a restoration.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I see no mention of air conditioning components in NH 3930 parts catalog. Heater-yes,AC-no


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

R6Farms said:


> I was actually looking for a tractor that doesn't have air so I could just take the windows out.


Why would you not want operating AC on a tractor with a cab in Texas? If that's what you want I'd suggest a tractor with roll-guard & canopy because IMHO that type is easier to mount/dismount than a cab tractor even with no doors/windows plus I think OOS would have better operator air flow.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I have never heard of a cab tractor that did not come from the factory with A/C. Is it possible the cab was an after market? Sure looks factory. That is a head scratcher for me.


Have a MF 1105 that does not have factory air.Dad bought it new in 76?Still have it.Not really that bad until the sun starts going down and sun comes threw windows.Well it's not great either,lol.

Neighbor ran a JD 4440 for yrs that didn't have a cab just roof and rops.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Kind of like how old are you if you remember big tractors without cabs or cabs without AC. 86 series IH with rops roof and windshield 30 series deere with rops and roof, I would bet the 20 series deere didn't have a lot with AC. 200 Alllis with factory cab alot didn't have AC, could probably name a few more. When cabs first came out on big tractors it was to keep you warm during spring and fall tillage being in the shade in summer was an after thought.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our Oliver 2255 didn't have a cab either til we found a donor.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The hind tires look to have more than 600 hours unless they spent a lot of time spinning while trying to use the loader as a bulldozer during landscaping. Just my observation... which is worth the cost and no more.

Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Also looks like a brand new seat,old one wore out at 600 hrs?lol


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I was waiting for people to noticed the tires, seat, repainted rear, really faded hood, partially missing fender.

I did not know that cab units in the 90s were sold without AC.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Not to mention

The missing drawbar which would maybe suggest that the 3pt was only thing used- but the swivel balls on the 3pt arms have paint on them too.

The bucket is pretty bent up for that small of tractor; the cutting edge is all whoppy-jawed and the bucket had a krylon overhaul.

The left front loader frame has been into something and received a field-upgrade at some point.

Cab interior looks like it has had quite a bit of dry-rot/sun damage; the instrument cluster is cloudy as crap.

There is also a car-hauler-type trailer in the background getting another krylon-overhaul as well as a fleet of trucks probably preparing to get the same treatment judging by the way they are parked.

Mark

I ain't saying it ain't worth it or not and not saying that 600ish hours of rough service, neglect, and being parked in the weather didn't make all the repairs necessary.


----------

